# Knocking Rear Suspension



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a slight knocking noise coming from the nearside rear of my 2005 T-Spec (68k miles). The knocking is most noticable at very low speeds, entering/exiting the drive etc. I've had a look and feel about under the vehicle, the only movement i can detect is that at the anti roll bar clamp to the chassis. 

Has anyone experienced this problem? If it is a simple bush replacement, it looks like it could be done DIY, any thoughts guys?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Have your suspension strut mounts checked, there are two nuts holding it inside (one on each side) the boot area, so if you remove the plastic covers you'll see them. Make sure they're tight.


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me man.

Tried the strut top bolts, definately not that, they're all tight. Any other ideas? Our roads in Scotland aren't great, plenty potholes, do you think rubber bushes could be worn?

Nice website!

Fatman


----------



## fatman (Jun 8, 2007)

*strut oil leak*

I've now noticed that the suspension strut has an oily film on it. I'm now thinking that the knocking noise (now more of a rumble) is down to the loss of oil from the shocker, presumably through the top seal. I notice also that the rubber gaitor at the top of the strut is badly perished. Both rear rubbers are the same.

Looks like i'll need to have the shocker replaced.

Cheers,

Fatman


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Just adding my pennies worth to this post, if the sound is more like a flexing noise - basically the type of noise if you had a large piece of board and flexed it back and to it will be the anti roll bar link arms, I changed my OSR at 30,000miles and I am changing my NSR tomorrow as is happens at 68,600 miles I noticed it was worn and loose when underneath the car [in a pit at local garage] whilst having my brakes checked - I sneaked under and checked it out as I am hearing the same noise as before £28 for the new part - have arranged with garage to use their hydraulic lift making things a little easier. My local nissan dealership spent one hour looking at the car the first time and never found the fault - I try to stay away from the dealership now as they only want MOTs etc or mobility servicing they are so lame.


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

I fitted the new anti roll bar link arm, I purchased a after market version bought from Welcome to Blue Print - Japanese Car Parts, Korean Car Parts & American Car Parts - The Parts for Japanese, Korean & American Cars [check out the website] part number ADN18530 on their paperwork it is listed as a stabilizer link for £7.00 yes £7.00. it does not matter which side of the vehicle it is fitted to they are inter changable. Nissan wanted £28.00 your havin a laugh. it took 1/2 hr to fit ended up not using the hydraulic ramp as it was too time comsuming, easier to jack the rear up, take the back wheel off and loosen the bolts 14mm and refit new one - bish bash bosh - job done - happy days


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If you have a picture, could you post it for us to see...
It would be much appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

still don't know how to post images - have never done it - I can save pictures onto my pc - what do i do then ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

see below link for "How To" on picture posting 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/103294-picture-posting-dummies.html


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Please find attached pictures as promised of the anti-roll bar link arm in situ and old one dismantled. Now the car is as quiet as a church mouse......


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nice... 

Thanks for the pictures; I am sure this will come in handy to some of us.


----------



## calebv (Jul 25, 2010)

*You still have the photos?*

I was wondering if you still had these pictures available? It looks like this is what I need to tackle.

Thanks!




stuMcstu said:


> Please find attached pictures as promised of the anti-roll bar link arm in situ and old one dismantled. Now the car is as quiet as a church mouse......


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry do not have the pictures or the x-trail anymore as far as a offroad vehicle it was certainly off the road more than it was on, the problem that made me jump ship from the x-trail that i had for 5yrs was after having the car recalled to have the fuel neck filler replaced and whether or not debris had fallen inside the fuel tank i don't know but the car never ran the same afterwards, and i put up with it changing the fuel filter pot, after one garage bypassed the filter and said the car run fine until it was re-connected removing the fuel tank twice and having 6 fuel filters and a new mass air flow sensor in 18 months i decided enough was enough so it went with only 85,000 mls on the clock


----------

